# invitations



## Deem-A

Hello,I don't know Romanian well enough so please help me with the following phrase :
 All the invitations to our guests will be sent via e-mail, we need confirmation. Accomodation will be in X,free of charge,however food is not included.


----------



## jazyk

Here's my try, but wait for confirmation:

 Toate invitațiile pentru oaspeții noștri vor fi trimise prin email. Vă rog să confirmați. Găzduirea, gratuită, va fi în x, totuși mâncarea nu este inclusă.

Another option would be to use the active voice at the beginning: Le vom trimite toate invitațiile oaspeților noștri prin email.


----------



## Caktus

Deem-A said:


> Native language: Russian Moldavian bilingual


I see that you are bilingual Russian-Moldavian. If you don't know the translation in Romanian, you can translate it in Moldovan. Same thing.


----------



## Deem-A

I don't speak Moldavian more like the mothertongue my parents and I spoke in my childhood.Those are more official words.


----------



## Paxy

jazyk said:


> Here's my try, but wait for confirmation:
> 
> Toate invitațiile pentru oaspeții noștri vor fi trimise prin email. Vă rog să confirmați. Găzduirea, gratuită, va fi în x, totuși mâncarea nu este inclusă.
> 
> Another option would be to use the active voice at the beginning: Le vom trimite toate invitațiile oaspeților noștri prin email.



This translation is pretty good. However, "găzduirea" it's not really a common word in Romanian. "cazarea" it's better 
 I would say 

Invitațiile pentru oaspeții noștri vor fi trimise prin e-mail. Vă rugăm să confirmați. Cazarea în X este gratuită, însă mesele nu sunt asigurate.


----------



## farscape

Deem-A said:


> All the invitations to our guests will be sent via e-mail, we need confirmation. Accomodation will be in X,free of charge,however food is not included.



The English text is not very clear in the first phrase. It looks to me  more like a plan rather than the actual invitations - which will be sent  by E-mail, as the text says. Therefore I don’t get the "Vă rugăm să  confirmaţi" it's rather "avem nevoie de confirmare" - could mean that  the plan to send invitations by E-mail needs confirmation. In any case,  the text in Romanian can't be made any clearer than the orginal one:

"Toate invitaţiile pentru oaspeţii/invitaţii noştri vor fi trimise prin  E-mail, (şi vom avea)/(însă) avem nevoie de confirmare".  Cazarea/găzduirea se va face gratuit in X, dar mâncarea nu este inclusă"

BTW, there's nothing wrong with "găzduire, gazdă" altough when talking about tourism "cazare" is the term to use.

Later,


----------

